# Check out the 1st video of the CAIMEN...



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job with the video. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

very very cool and sounds affordable as well! nice job ecc!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Not to get off topic butttttt....Check out the HB video.....the guy speaking for HB gladeskiff says that it can be poled in 2.5-3 inches of water.....lmfao!! ;D


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> Not to get off topic butttttt....Check out the HB video.....the guy speaking for HB gladeskiff says that it can be poled in 2.5-3 inches of water.....lmfao!! ;D


The crew at ECC agree...I wish there was a standard in which draft was measured. I guess it's all in the marketing I guess...LOL


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy

what's with the dew rag there home boy?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> Not to get off topic butttttt....Check out the HB video.....the guy speaking for HB gladeskiff says that it can be poled in 2.5-3 inches of water.....lmfao!! ;D


is that with a normal guy or a kid poling the boat?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Not to get off topic butttttt....Check out the HB video.....the guy speaking for HB gladeskiff says that it can be poled in 2.5-3 inches of water.....lmfao!! ;D
> 
> 
> is that with a normal guy or a kid poling the boat?


Funny you should ask. I was down there checking out the Gladeskiffs not too long ago. They happened to have a boat in the water. Just for a cute pic I put my 11 month old daughter who weighs 20 pounds or so on the poling platform. WHen they saw that........I dont know what happened next. It was all so fast. But I think I heard "Quick, get a measurement". ;D

Nice video Kev. I thought the camera was only supposed to add 10 lbs..... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Vid Kevin!


----------

